# ID please



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

i bought this as a red devil but one i have seen are orange?
is this a red devil too?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I dont know much about cichlids but Im going to guess that you will need a better photo for a good ID.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

skubasteve! said:


> I dont know much about cichlids but Im going to guess that you will need a better photo for a good ID.


Yep-IMO


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

could be a small barred but could many other different small cichlids get a side view.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

looks like some sort of hybrid, we need a better picture, side shot.. looks like petco midas..lol


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

it basically is a petco midas, i got it at wal-mart hahah i seen it there and i liked it. They called it a red devil. whats the difference between petco midas and normal ones?


----------



## Citizen (Sep 29, 2006)

Looks like a convict to me lol


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

It does look kinda like a convict, but most likely is a hybrid.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

jordan123 said:


> it basically is a petco midas, i got it at wal-mart hahah i seen it there and i liked it. They called it a red devil. whats the difference between petco midas and normal ones?


quality, most all Red Devil's or Midas that come from, petco, petsmat and walmart are a variation between a Rd and a Midas.


----------



## jordan123 (May 16, 2007)

do they still turn out ok or are the weird

mine has greenish body and black stripes and orange fins


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

jordan123 said:


> do they still turn out ok or are the weird
> 
> mine has greenish body and black stripes and orange fins


oh yeah, there just hybrids. Most likely will look like a midas. Red Devils are longer, thinner and have huge lips. good luck.


----------



## packrat (Sep 28, 2005)

Take a better side shot. I'm thinking not any kind of midas, especially if you say the body is greenish. To me the body shape is wrong too for a midas. A better photo will get you better answers.


----------

